# Do I have issues????



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok I was suppose play 18 hole with a friend of mine but at 6:30 am he called and said he could not make it..... I went ot a par 3 course around the corner from my house and played.Then went to breakfast with my fiancee and on the way home convinced her( she had a good time) to come with me to play again. Went home did a bunch of things outside around the house then at 3pm went back up there to play again........ Wow that was fin and a lot of walking.....


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes you have an addication to golf but none of use here can help you we all suffer from the same thing......


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Doesn't sound like it to me.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

I have two issues, an aging body and a non-golfing partner. Both limit the amount of golf I can play, but if both these factors would let me I would be out there everyday and like you multiple times a day - enjoy!


----------



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

Stuart StAndrew said:


> I have two issues, an aging body and a non-golfing partner. Both limit the amount of golf I can play, but if both these factors would let me I would be out there everyday and like you multiple times a day - enjoy!


I also don't have a consistent playing partner which really limits or will limit how much I can play. How many people out there go to a course and play alone???? I might be doing that. What else is there to do if I wanna play??


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have gone as a single, and you may even meet someone that develops into a playing partner. If not you will meet all kinds of people


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

I play as much as I can. Had the day off yesterday and played 36. There's a course near me that offers all day golf for 35$ during the weekdays. I played the first 18 alone and then caught up to an older guy on the front 9 and we played in together. Shot 78 and 81.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I have more of an issue than you...you've got golf, I got wife.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I wish my wife still played golf. She took it up when we first got married and had a natural talent for it. When she got pregnant with our first child, she gave it up and never went back to it. Every time I see couples playing, I'm envious.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Horsegoer, we all have the same problem here. You are just luckier than most of us. If you have the time, money, ability to play golf 2 times a day, you got it made and most of use are envious! Add to that your mate will play and it not ruin the relationship, its like whipped cream and the cherry on top!

I am working on a lil mini course in my yard so the wife and kids can have some fun and I get to golf even more at my house!

Its a disease I tell you, a disease...


----------



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone....just back back from the PAr 3. They have night golfing. Last tee off is at 9:30....unbelievable. Has anyone else heard of golf course operating at night???


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh yes, we have one here, a nice par 3, I've played it during the day, but not at night. the department of NO! you won't says I play enough. after 40years you'd think I was in control and use to that Word


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

broken tee said:


> the department of NO!


That is the best line ever! I am not there yet, not even close but when I get there, I have a new name for her!


----------

